# Male Pigeon doing all the work



## thomaslstoodley (Dec 30, 2004)

Hello,

I have a mated pair of pigeons... 

Two eggs have been laid, the male is sitting on them now for 3 days... the female hangs out around the nest but does not sit on them. 

This pair has had eggs before, and they did take turns sitting on the nest then.

Every once and a while the male will jump off, stretch, eat and such, then heads back to the next. 

Should I let him continue, checking the eggs against light in a few days for signs of life, or should I take them away. 

Thanks,
thomas


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually it's the male who doesn't do as good a job on the sitting. Also, sometimes the male or female won't share the responsibility. Let them work it out. They will.


----------



## thomaslstoodley (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Jay#.... Currently the male has been off the next for 1/2 hr and the the female is still not on it.... How long can eggs do unattended/not sat on.

The eggs are 7 days incubated now, and when I candle them I am not seeing any webbing, should I yet.....

Look to your reply
thanks
thomas


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

if the eggs are infertile then you can toss them, they will lay again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What is the history on these two? How old are the birds? Since you mentioned they have laid eggs before-have they ever successfully hatched and raised any chicks? 

Put some dummy eggs under her for now, so she can have a little time to regain her calcium reserves, then allow them to lay eggs in another month.

*


----------



## thomaslstoodley (Dec 30, 2004)

The birds are 6 months together... one was given to me when the local pet store downsized, he was the first of my flock of 5 now. Knowing that Pigeons are social, i found a local coop to get him a girl... They are currently sitting on a new batch of eggs and splitting duties well so far. Few more days will candle.

Thanks for the info....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------

